# New boots, K2 UFO?



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

It has the same shell/liner sizing in it the only difference is Endo construction and stiffness. The Maysis is essentially the old T1 DB


----------



## Ballistic (Aug 31, 2009)

Hey i been also using k2 t1db foar couple years. Love these boots but starting to pack out so today i bought some 2012 k2 thraxis fer only $279. They are stiffies and have 3 dials. Ive tried dc status and driver x boots.. All stiff boots great for freeride.. But i like k2 the best.


----------



## alex12 (Dec 23, 2010)

BurtonAvenger said:


> It has the same shell/liner sizing in it the only difference is Endo construction and stiffness. The Maysis is essentially the old T1 DB


Which one is stiffer between the T1 and UFO? K2 website says they are both an 8..


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Ufo in my opinion.


----------



## alex12 (Dec 23, 2010)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Ufo in my opinion.


Is the T1 too stiff to be a do anything boot? I found last year's model (boa liner, traditional lace outer) for $150, wondering if I should pull the trigger


----------



## Whoracle (Feb 6, 2012)

The UFO is an extremely stiff boot. Stiffer than the driver X, and quite a bit stiffer than my maysis boots. I would try it on first, as to me it was uncomfortably stiff.


----------

